# Were thinking about getting him



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

He is a Red Tabby Persian he will be ready next week,But we are not sure if it would be wrong for our kitten now who will be 16 weeks on the 11th,Do you think it would upset him?Do kittens perfer to be the only? Any advice would be great he does love our dogs but we realize that is very different then getting another kitten Can they use the same litter box? or will that cause a problem?


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

When they're young is the best time to get another get, as introductions tend to be much easier. Kittens definitely prefer company, and another kitten is the perfect company in terms of a play mate and a snuggle buddy.

The usual recommendation for litter boxes is one for every cat plus one extra. In my opinion that's only if you need it and are having litter box issues. I'd definitely recommend two, one for each cat, but the plus one seems excessive to me considering I have people who have two or three indoor cats who function fine on only one litter box.


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you,Ok we will get another litter box just in case..Do they become less loving to their human when you add another kitten? Our kitten now is real loving and we dont want that to change because there is another one lol


----------



## lilasmom (Jul 1, 2013)

Just wanted to say that if you get him your kittens will look so cute together!


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

btw..they won't use separate boxes.....they will both use one or both. Mine poo in one box and pee in the other. This is the PURRRRfect time to introduce them! They will love each other AND love you. I got 6 week old littermates (male and female) a year ago and it was the best thing I ever did. Kittens love each others company and you will be in kitten heaven watching them grow up together. Mine always know where the other is .... they groom each other, talk to each other. 
Those are two of the cutest kittens I have ever seen. Look forward to seeing your album!


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you lilasmom 
Thank you Lennie, that's good to know appreciate the input makes me feel better because we were really unsure but it's sounding like it may be good


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

If you spend time with them, you'll be just as much in their life as they will be to each other.! My seven play and chase each other
And they still are cuddle bunnies with me.
Check out the thread ' 3 cat lap!' for an
example. Two kitties make good company
for each other, and you will love watching their antics!
And that's a precious litttle kitty! What a face!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

This is such a remarkable illustration of the differences between dogs and cats. Were you to ask this question on a dog forum (about puppies) you would get a resounding "NO! Do not get two puppies"... I just found this rather interesting lol


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> This is such a remarkable illustration of the differences between dogs and cats. Were you to ask this question on a dog forum (about puppies) you would get a resounding "NO! Do not get two puppies"... I just found this rather interesting lol


Hah! So true. But I agree with the advice... I think dogs take a lot more work. They don't come house trained like a cat, and that alone is a serious consideration that takes a lot of time and effort. On top of that, dogs to be properly socialized should be taken out in public every single day and also trained to listen to your commands. That's all a tremendous amount of work. Cats... not so much of a worry there! The other thing is I've heard some horror stories of getting two puppies, where they bond to each other instead of the human to the point that they cannot be separated without severe anxiety. To counter act this if you got puppies at the same time you should take them on walks separately, get them to sleep separately, etc. so that all their waking (and sleeping) hours aren't spent functioning together.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

DD&C! You're right, after raising puppies also in my life, I would never recommend getting two puppies at the same time!! LOL
One at a time, Thank you!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

OH-MY-SQUEEEEEEE how cute is that kitten?!?!

Happy for you...do it now its easier when there younger


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

OM goodness!! you find the cutest cats, don't you? DO IT!!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

How cute! I think your kitten would love the company. My two play together a lot! And I know they are not bored or alone when I'm not around.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Our kittens were littermates. I only wanted one and then at the last minute my husband and daughter (and suggestions on this site) convinced me that 2 was the way to go...so we got sisters at @ 11 weeks. The transition was soooooo smooth. They just played with each other while getting to know their surroundings and us. Ours still have time for us! One is a lap kitty and the other less so...but both still like our attention either together or separately. For me, it is the perfect balance. It is nice that they have each other and will sleep together on my daughter's bed or sometimes one on the bed and one under. Your 2 are so adorable! What is their story? Are they from a breeder? Same breeder? Are you able to see how they get along before committing? What age is the new kitten?


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

That is the cutest kitten ever - go for it!!! I wish now that I had two so that they could keep each other company since we are gone so much. I still haven't given up the idea yet. All the pictures of these kittens make me want one!!!


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you =) Our kitten now will be 16 weeks old by the time we get the other,The other kitten will be 12 weeks old,They both came from breeders not BYB they show their cats and do it for betterment of the breed,It is two different breeders,Im not sure if we could see how they get along before committing I didnt even think to ask..The breeder did say he is very sweet and has a very docile personality she was thinking another kitten but then said no she didnt think it would be a good match as I explained ours to her as she said the other kitten she was thinking is no shrinking violet and may be too much for ours lol We just want to make sure its a good idea,we keep going back and forth since there will be a little bit of an age difference...


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

That amount of age difference is negligible.....really! Do it! If you are really afraid, tell the breeder you want a few days trial. Bring the new kitten to your home and let them meet. DO NOT panic if there are a few hisses...they are too little to hurt each other! Play with them together with a toy. DO IT! I could eat them up they are so cute!


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

I had 17 week old litter mates when I brought home a 9 week old. A few little squabbles until the feisty baby Siamese made it clear that he ran the show and then all three were best friends. They're 18 and 16 months now and really are great company for each other. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Breeder sent us a new pic,He is really cute and were going to put money down on him tomorrow,So I will see him in person we cant touch them just watch them untill he can come home on the 18th he's not quite 2 pounds yet,I am still going back and forth about it,I feel guilty and unsure I guess I worry to much but I dont want to upset our baby now and want to do the right thing,keep going through would it be better for him to be an only kitten no maybe he needs a friend and sooo on sigh...


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

You are doing the right thing. Pat yourself on the back....you are giving that precious baby a good, loving home AND providing the best possible thing you can for your current baby....a companion! Listen to those of us who have already paved the path. I'm sure he is with siblings now....they both will adjust in such a short time, you will be amazed....and so glad you did it! As many of us know, you can transmit your fears to your babies....so take a deep breath and put them together with confidence. Don't flip out over every sound, move or look they give each other. I'm not worried about them ......I'm worried about YOU stressing them out! Please keep us posted! We are all behind you! If it doesn't work out for you.....I'll take him!


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Tomorrow is the day and I am really worried about it now,I have a sick baby right now! I wished we could change our minds we didnt have any clue this was gonna happen..I talked with the breeder she is aware of whats going on with our baby now and all she said is see if you can find someone to watch him for awhile????Really??? I just wanted her to hold him for one week I know its not her responsibility but due to the circumstances which we had no way of knowing..I mean I dont see the harm in one week???I am very worried it's going to set my sick baby back by bringing another kitten in here???and the potential of making the new one sick uggg I should be excited and Im not..maybe its worth letting the deposit go but DH doesnt want that..


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How about keeping new kitty separated (like in the kitchen?) while baby recuperates. I hope it's not serious with baby!! Oh, this is sad - to have such a happy day mired by bummer circumstances! Don't judge the breeder too harshly, some people just are clueless when it comes to human babies!


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I would just separate the kittens temporarily. This is actually a good idea to do anyway so you can make sure any newcomer isn't sick and do a gradual introduction, so you could just delay the intro till your kitten is feeling better.

If at all possible, in my experience a pair of kitten works better than one. They're happier with someone to play with all the time, and they're actually less work because they don't require their owner to meet all their social needs. I started out with a single kitten, but by the time Zephyr hit the nine month mark I couldn't take it anymore and brought home a brother for him.  It made a huge positive difference.

Try not to worry too much, and enjoy your new kittens!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Melani, Wow! You're just getting inundated with one crisis after another! 
That's a lot of stress...Hang in there, this to, shall pass!
Biggest thing...Just remember to Breathe!


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> Melani, Wow! You're just getting inundated with one crisis after another!
> That's a lot of stress...Hang in there, this to, shall pass!
> Biggest thing...Just remember to Breathe!


When it rains it pours...I am really really stressed about the idea of bringing another kitten in here when my baby is sick!! I feel its just going to be more stress and may set him back I am willing to just let deposit go but my hubby doesnt want to do that I can understand, to just let 500 dollars go is alot specially since in the last week we have spent a couple thousand dollars in vet stuff...And he just started to eat some on his own and drink and is trying to play but its hard with his E collar on which makes me feel real bad anyways,plus the risk of getting the new guy sick were taped out for awhile..Dont need any further vet bills for now..Space I cant really keep them apart as he sleeps in our room and his litter box is in our master bath the main bath our sons use and its not like I can put him in their rooms we have 2 dogs which one of each sleeps with the boys..uggg......What would you do? Our kitchen is set up as such that the dinning room and kitchen are togehter so one enterance is to big for a gate other we could do gate but he would get out due to other side we cant gate it..maybe playpen??


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

How about a large crate?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Thats a good idea do you think litter box and food bowel and water bowel would fit?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Melani, Actually a play pen is not a bad idea at all! My mom used to use a small folding pen for our little dogs at times, if one of them needed some special care...
You could check local thrift stores, etc. For something that would work...
I don't know where you live, but some stores get Huge boxes, outdoor stores for example, which could be used temporarily. 
When I had a feral mama cat show up with kittens one cold spring, I sure had to think ouside of the box! My back patio looked like a Hobo Camp for a while!
Don't blame yourself for these 'crisis'...
"Poo Happens!"


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

He's here and he's real cute...still very unsure he's very Diff then Shinobi,You can tell the diff between the breeders..This little guy's breeder I feel has spent way more time with him and played with him alot more,He are going to put him in our sotreage room and baby gate it,I didnt think of that last night were moving stuff out of it to put on patio for now it is carpeted and as big as a walk in closet in our hallway hes in the living room now just playing playing playing,While Shinobi is in our room once we get stuff out and settled I will put the new guy away and Bring Shinobi out..We are thinking two names I like Winston and hubby wants Ryu which do you guys like best??


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

I like Winston, but Ryu is new to me. I might like that if I knew the meaning of the name or why he likes it. I'm not much help...one could be the first and the other the middle name  Congrats on your new kitten and hope your other guy gets to feeling better.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How is Ryu pronounced? Rhy-you? I like Winston I think. Glad it's all working out!!!


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

He's a little ball of fire very cute and can play play and play some more,He wouldnt let me vacuum he would lay on cord and then wink at me hes a little flirt as hes winking in one of his Pics his name is Ryu hubby won, it means dragon in japanese


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

it is pronounced 'U ' in japanese but we will say it like Rhy-You lol Im not calling him U lol


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! He looks like a baby 'Ewok'!
OK, Cuteness Overload!!
I think Ryu fits! (right now he's just a baby dragon...!)


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Ha! We call one of our kittens a "dragon-tiger" because when she curls up she resembles a dragon (at least to my son and I).


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

HAHA Thank you 7cats2dogs,Thank you Marcia,Lotu my Hubby says he's a red fire dragon haha,Shinobi has sniffed at him through the baby gate and Ryu seems unfazed Shinobi doesnt seem to mind they have put their paws through the gate Ryu really wants to play and doesnt understand why they cant be around eachother without gate just for a week he needs to finish his meds and heal more,I hope the little guy doesnt get sick


----------



## Jannerl (Jun 24, 2011)

He's beautiful! I had a rescue Himmie who loved his fellow foster home kitties. After I had him about a year I decided to get him a buddy. Of course that rescue operation had two Himmie kittens left in the litter so I had to take both (I know you understand). When I got them home I was prepared for a slow and careful introduction period. I was astounded that it was love at first sight! They are inseparable and play constantly (when they aren't sleeping together or grooming each other). Persians can be very sociable and get along well with others. Good luck and enjoy your new furball...


----------

